# Womit programmieren anfangen ? JAVA



## ClinIC (6. April 2004)

Hallo, ich habe Suchfunktion benutzt und auch einiges gefunden...  Ich wollte mich eigentlich an C ranarbeiten, aber anscheinend sagt hier die Mehrheit Java..

Was wird eigentlich mit Java hauptsächllich programmiert ?

Also ich hab angefangen mit Qbasic. Eigentlich ziemlich Easy auch alles eigentlich gut verstanden . Meint ihr C ist danach auch ein guter Anfang?


Hoffentlich geht euch die Frage jetzt net aufm ihr wisst schon 

mfg&tnx
Clinic


----------



## SixDark (6. April 2004)

Hi!

Ich glaub die Frage nach der "richtigen" Programmiersprache kann man nicht pauschal beantworten. Es ist die Frage was Du machen willst! C ist sehr universell und man kann damit eigentlich alles programmieren, sogar Hardware-Treiber etc. Wenn Du aber keine Treiber, sondern hauptsächlich Anwendungen programmieren willst muß man nicht unbedingt C bzw. C++ lernen, da gibt es dann eine Vielzahl an Alternativen.
Da ergibt sich dann die Frage der Plattformunabhängigkeit. Das gesamte DOTNET-Paket von Microsoft ist eigentlich nur für Windows gedacht gewesen (mittlerweile gibt es aber schon erste Anwendungen, die auch unter LINUX laufen -> MONO Projekt), ist also nicht unbedingt Plattformunabhängig. JAVA ist sehr ähnlich dem DOTNET-Framework (die Methoden haben meist andere Bezeichnungen, aber vom Klassenaufbau ist es doch sehr ähnlich), aber es hat den Vorteil der Plattformunabhängigkeit! Des weiteren gibt es viele andere Implementationen, die das Programmieren erleichtern sollen wie z.B. die Qt-Bibliothek für C++.
Außerdem gibt es Delphi und Kylix, die sicher interessant sind, aber etwas kostspielig...

Also, sag uns mal was Du machen willst und ob Du bestimmte Anforderungen an Plattformunabhängigkeit hast etc.

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------



## ClinIC (6. April 2004)

Plattform eigentlich egal, windows sollte schon sein . 

Bei Java meinte mein Bruder, dass es sehr unsicher sei kA, obs stimmt, glaube der kommt mitr Java Script durchnenander. Kann jemand mal ne Programm verraten was in java geschrieben wurde?


Hatte mr bis jetzt gedacht an das Buch: C von a bis Z.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (7. April 2004)

C ist sicher ganz nett zum Anfangen, ich würd aber dennoch Java wählen.

Einfach weil man dann von Anfang an lernt, objektorientiert zu denken. Und das ist ja eindeutig die Richtung, in die die Programmiersprachen schon seit längerer Zeit gehen (Java, C#, Ruby...)

Außerdem denke ich mal, dass Java relativ einfach zu erlernen ist, weil es auch ziemlich viel Arbeit abnimmt. Speicherzugriffsverletzungen, komplizierte Pointerarithmetik, Speicherlecks, Probleme beim Portieren... über all das wirst du früher oder später bei C stolpern. Bei Java eher weniger (keine Pointer, Garbage Collector, Plattformunabhängigkeit...).

Dass Java nicht sicher ist, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. "Sicher" kann man natürlich verschieden auslegen. Dennoch, Java ist
1. typsicher (falls er das meinte) und
2. kann eine Java-Anwendung nicht anderen Anwendungen dazwischenfunken (Zugriff auf fremden Speicher...)

Achso, Anwendungen wolltest du ja noch wissen. Da gäbe es zuerst einmal Eclipse, eine IDE speziell für die Entwicklung von Java-Lösungen. Kann allerdings auch für andere Sachen benutzt werden, da das Programm via Plugins erweiterbar und anpassbar ist.
Dann ist natürlich OpenOffice.org zu erwähnen, eine komplette Office Suite, ähnlich Microsofts Office.
Zur Zeit benutz ich außerdem Azureus, ein Filesharing-Client.
Dann gibt es natürlich auch noch eine Menge Spiele und Anwendungen für Handys, die auch mit Java geschrieben worden sind.

Man kann also Java ziemlich vielfältig einsetzen. Auch aus diesem Grund würde ich dir wärmstens ans Herz legen: Lern Java!


----------



## ClinIC (7. April 2004)

hehe.. ICh wusste irgendwie, dass mir zu Java geraten wird   Kennt jemand ne gutes Einsteigerbuch für Java?

Also also Java für Webanwendungen find ich sch.... muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass ist kein Argemunet. Nagut mit C gehts gar nicht 


Naja muss mal überlegen


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (7. April 2004)

Java ist sehr wohl und sogar sehr gut für Webanwendungen geeignet! Ich sag nur J2EE und Java Server Pages...
Falls du Java-Applets meintest: Immerhin besser als ActiveX-Steuerelemente...

Ach ja: Bücher kann ich dir leider keine empfehlen... aber schau doch mal in der tutorials.de Bücherecke, vielleicht findet sich da was schönes.

edit: Die Bewertungen von diesem hier lesen sich doch ganz gut:
http://www.tutorials.de/shop/351922...rammiersprache__vom_Einsteiger_zum_Profi.html


----------



## ClinIC (7. April 2004)

Finde für Webanwendungen beides untauglich... Naja kommt auch drauf an für was, aber für sowas brauch ichs eigentlich weniger....


habe gerade woanders gelésen:



> Der Nachteil ist, daß der kompiliert Bytecode von einer virtuellen Maschine (Java Virtual Machine oder JVM) interpretiert werden muss, was nicht gerade zu Geschwindigkeitsrekorden führt. Dennoch ist Java eine vollwertige Programmiersprache mit der sich jedes Problem lösen läßt.



Stimmt das, braucht man auch dafür JVM?


----------



## Ein_Freund (7. April 2004)

Also Java für Webanwendungen als untauglich zu deklarieren, finde ich ziemlich gewagt. Mach' nen Gegenvorschlag und sag' mir, was daran besser ist


----------



## ClinIC (7. April 2004)

naja also so für Spiele ist es ja nicht schlecht, aber ein XP Nutzer geht auf eine Siete mit JavaApplet,  Dann muss man sich die JVM erst wieder zeihen, dazu hat der User keine Lust und haut ab, und kommt net wieder.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ClinIC _
> *naja also so für Spiele ist es ja nicht schlecht, aber ein XP Nutzer geht auf eine Siete mit JavaApplet,  Dann muss man sich die JVM erst wieder zeihen, dazu hat der User keine Lust und haut ab, und kommt net wieder. *



WebAnwendung != Java Applet

Ein JavaApplet ist eine Form von Java Applikation welche in ein HTML Dokument eingebettet werden kann. Diese Applets laufen am PC des Users, Client Side.

Wenn auf der Serverseite Java verwendet wird merkt der Enduser nichts, da er nur HTML, und eventuell sonstige üblichen Kram der in Websites zu finden ist, vom Server bekommt und anzeigen muss.
Dieses Java auf der Serverseite nennt sich Java Service Pages (JSP), und Servlets.
Für mehr Infos dazu musst du nur Chris (Christian Fein) hier reinlocken. Er wird dir mit begeisterung davon berichten. (Oder auf einen der Threads verweisen in denen er dies schon tat)
Aber ich denke er hat auch diesen Thread hier schon entdeckt.  

Mfg,
Alex


----------



## Ein_Freund (7. April 2004)

Die JVM ziehe ich mir einmal und fertig. Aber Du hast noch keinen Gegenvorschlag gebracht


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Alexander Schuc _
> *WebAnwendung != Java Applet
> Dieses Java auf der Serverseite nennt sich Java Service Pages (JSP), und Servlets.*


Es heißt meines Wissens nach immer noch Java Server Pages. Klingt jetzt zwar nach Haarspalterei, aber mit falschen Bezeichnungen kann man sich schon mal einen Wolf suchen


----------



## ClinIC (7. April 2004)

wie meinst du das mit Gegenvorschlag? Was man außer Java nehmen kann? Dann musst du mir sagen wofür? Ich hab das nun  auch net so gemeint, dass Java für Webanwendungen untauglich ist...

Eine Frage noch, Visual C und C ist das was ganz anderes? Oder kann man sich da leicht reinarbeiten?

Oh noch ne Frage :
Könnt ihr mir auch ne Buch zu C empfehlen?


Danke schonmal


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (7. April 2004)

"Visual C" ist eine Entwicklungsumgebung von Microsoft. C ist die Programmiersprache an sich.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Matthias Reitinger _
> *Es heißt meines Wissens nach immer noch Java Server Pages. Klingt jetzt zwar nach Haarspalterei, aber mit falschen Bezeichnungen kann man sich schon mal einen Wolf suchen  *



Jepp, sorry.  War in Gedanken noch woanders.
So wie Active Server Pages (.net). Da ich .net gerade erwähne.
C# ist auch eine sehr schöne Sprache die man erlernen könnte.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Alexander Schuc _
> *
> Für mehr Infos dazu musst du nur Chris (Christian Fein) hier reinlocken. *



LOL


----------



## Christian Fein (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Alexander Schuc _
> *
> Dieses Java auf der Serverseite nennt sich Java Service Pages (JSP), und Servlets.
> Für mehr Infos dazu musst du nur Chris (Christian Fein) hier reinlocken. Er wird dir mit begeisterung davon berichten. (Oder auf einen der Threads verweisen in denen er dies schon tat)
> Aber ich denke er hat auch diesen Thread hier schon entdeckt.  *



hab ich 



> _Original geschrieben von ClinIC _
> *
> Bei Java meinte mein Bruder, dass es sehr unsicher sei kA, obs stimmt, glaube der kommt mitr Java Script durchnenander. Kann jemand mal ne Programm verraten was in java geschrieben wurde?
> *



Dein Bruder hat keine Ahnung (sorry, nicht bös gemeint).

Aber Javas sicherheitskonzept (Sandbox verfahren) wird selbst von Java Gegnern als
die momentan sicherste Programmierung angesehen.
Ein weiterer grosser Vorteil ist dadurch das es keine Pointer gibt, der Programmierer nicht so einfach BufferFlow Anfälligen Code programmieren kann.
Java wird in grossen sicheren Servern benutzt, und z.b setzt die Apache Group, die den allseits beliebten Apache Server programmiert hat voll und ganz auf Java. Einzig der http Server von denen ist, da dieser Code noch vor einem brauchbaren Java existierte, noch in C programmiert.
Die Serverprodukte von IBM, Sun Microsystems, BEA usw basieren alle auf Java. Auf dem Server ist Java momentan der platzhirsch für grosse Unternehmensanwendungen.
Z.b ist Ebay Java J2EE basierend.

Auf dem Desktop hat sich Java aufgrund eines ehemals sehr schwerfalligem Swing nicht wirklich durchgesetzt. Das ändert sich aber gerade. Denn 1. wird stark an Swing gefeilt und auf Java 1.5 ist auch eine starke Verbesserung spürbar. 2. Gibt es jetzt  Alternativen die das selbe Look and Feel wie native Applikationen bringt (SWT) und 3. ist die Zeit so oder so auf der Seite von Swing, denn die Rechner werden immer schneller. Auf einer > 2 GHz maschine ist Swing schon jetzt gut benutzbar.

Der 3. Markt der immer wichtiger ist, ist der Mobile Markt. Es werden kaum noch Handys ausgeliefert die nicht J2ME (Java Micro Edition) unterstützen. So sind wohl 90% der Handyspiele (wenn nicht noch mehr) mit Java programmiert.
Das kommt dem eigentlichen Einsatzgebietes von Java, für das es ursprünglich mal gedacht war (embedded, sprich z.b in den Kühlschränken der Zukunft und ähnlichem) sehr nahe.


----------



## ClinIC (7. April 2004)

Jetzt hab iht mir geholfen, nun kannn ich mich gar nicht mehr Entscheiden 

C#, C oder auch Java.... Kann man mit allen Sprachen OOP? Java weiß ich.

Welche unterschiede gibt es bei C# / C / C++ ? 


Danke


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ClinIC _
> *Welche unterschiede gibt es bei C# / C / C++ ?
> *



C# ist eine recht junge objektorientierte Sprache, welche von Microsoft als die Sprache für das .net Framework entwickelt wurde.


----------



## Christian Fein (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Alexander Schuc _
> *C# ist eine recht junge objektorientierte Sprache, welche von Microsoft als die Sprache für das .net Framework entwickelt wurde. *



Mann nennt es auch Java Clone *wenn das mal kein böses Blut gibt*


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Mann nennt es auch Java Clone *wenn das mal kein böses Blut gibt*  *



 



> _Original geschrieben von Alexander Schuc_
> C# ist eine recht junge objektorientierte Sprache, welche von Microsoft als die Sprache für das .net Framework entwickelt wurde.


.. Dabei hat man die besten Eigenschaften anderer Sprachen miteingebaut, und noch selbst tolle Verbesserungen eingebaut.
Da Java selbst schon eine tolle Sprache ist, ist in C# ziemlich vieles ähnlich oder gar gleich wie in Java. Aber auch von VisualBasic wurden Sprachfeatures implementiert, wie zum Beispiel die ForEach Schleife mit der man einfach Collections iterieren kann.
Aus Pascla/C wurden Enumerationen 'übernommen', eine eingeschränkte Goto Anweisung ist auch zu finden.
Und und und ..


----------



## Christian Fein (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Alexander Schuc _
> *
> Aus Pascla/C wurden Enumerationen 'übernommen', eine eingeschränkte Goto Anweisung ist auch zu finden.
> *



Java beatet auch foreach 

foreach(collection : item) {

}

// ab 1.5


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. April 2004)

Die Enumerationen in C# hab ich in Java noch nicht vorgefunden.
Mh, mal schauen.


----------



## Christian Fein (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Alexander Schuc _
> *Die Enumerationen in C# hab ich in Java noch nicht vorgefunden.
> Mh, mal schauen. *



gibts ja auch erst seid 1.5 

Nachdem MS C# von Java geklaut hat und 2-3 Dinge daran verbessert hat (vieles leider auch verschlechtert) wurden die guten Dinge die wirklich sinnvoll sind, wie eben enums und foreach und autoboxing in 1.5 mit eingebaut.
+ natürlich Generics (was ja erst noch geplant für C# ist).


----------



## Alexander Schuc (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *gibts ja auch erst seid 1.5  *



C# 1.0 war for Java 1.5 da. 
Immer diese ollen Nachmacher. *duck*


----------



## Christian Fein (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Alexander Schuc _
> *C# 1.0 war for Java 1.5 da.
> Immer diese ollen Nachmacher. *duck*  *



*hau* ok hast recht

bei C# wurde 99%  Java nachgemacht
bei Java wurde 1% C# nachgemacht


----------



## ClinIC (7. April 2004)

hehe.

ok, gibst denn irgendwelche Einschränkungen bei C# und C ?


----------



## fluessig (7. April 2004)

> bei C# wurde 99% Java nachgemacht



Absolut. Vergleichende Codeausschnitte erinnern immer an die "Finde die 10 Fehler"-Bilder.
Darum kann man sagen dass es eigentlich egal ist was man macht. Im Zweifelsfall würd ich Java nehmen - das geht dann auch unter Linux (und aufm Handy)
Zu der Frage:





> C#, C oder auch Java.... Kann man mit allen Sprachen OOP?


C ist rein funktional. Da geht nix mit OOP, c# und java schon


----------



## Christian Fein (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ClinIC _
> *hehe.
> 
> ok, gibst denn irgendwelche Einschränkungen bei C# und C ? *



C ist nicht objectorientiert.

C# ist nicht plattformunabhängig


----------



## psycomantis (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *C ist nicht objectorientiert.
> 
> C# ist nicht plattformunabhängig *



Aber C++ ist Objektorientiert und plattformunabhängig( oder zumindest Portabel)

@ClinlC:Meiner Meinung nach ist Programmierung mit C++ auch einen Blick wert.

Und da du auch schon vorher programmiert hast, sollte der Einstieg nicht ganz so schwer fallen.


----------



## ClinIC (7. April 2004)

ok meint ihr das man sofort mit OOP anfangen kann ?


----------



## psycomantis (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ClinIC _
> *ok meint ihr das man sofort mit OOP anfangen kann ? *



Ja, alle modernen Programmiersprachen gehen in die Richtung OOP 
und es ist besser sich von vornerein an OOP zu gewöhnen und damit zu arbeiten.


----------



## ClinIC (7. April 2004)

ok danke das warst eigentlich ; )  

Hol mir dann erstmal, dass Buch: "C# in 21 Tagen . Schritt für Schritt objektorientiert programmieren lernen"  hört such ganz ordentlich an 

mfg
Danke für eure Hilfen
CliniC


----------



## Christian Fein (7. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von psycomantis _
> *Aber C++ ist Objektorientiert und plattformunabhängig( oder zumindest Portabel)
> 
> @ClinlC:Meiner Meinung nach ist Programmierung mit C++ auch einen Blick wert.
> ...



Aber C++ ist keine Sprache mit der mann sich rumschlagen sollte um OOP zu lernen. Und das kann ich behaupten, denn ich habe OOP mit C++ gelernt. 

Das Problem ist das C++ eine zu senkrechte Lernkurve hat. Sprich gerade als Anfänger wird mann dann nicht nur von OOP inclusieve Mehrfachvererbung erschlagen, nein auch noch Zeiger auf Methoden usw verwirren den Anfänger erstmals komplett 

Sorry aber C++ ist eine tolle Sprache, aber zum lernen eher ungeeignet. Wenn ich wählen könnte, hätt ich lieber gleich mit Java OOP gelernt.


----------



## Norbert Eder (8. April 2004)

Er hat ja auch geschrieben, dass er sich ein Buch zu C# kaufen will.  C# eignet sich sehr fein um OOP zu lernen.

C++ würde ich auch nicht empfehlen.  

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## Christian Fein (8. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *Er hat ja auch geschrieben, dass er sich ein Buch zu C# kaufen will.  C# eignet sich sehr fein um OOP zu lernen.
> 
> C++ würde ich auch nicht empfehlen.
> ...



Naja zum lernen eignet es sich, aber wenn mann danach in dem Beruf arbeiten, sollte mann Java nehmen, Java programmierer werden stärker gesucht


----------



## ClinIC (8. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Naja zum lernen eignet es sich, aber wenn mann danach in dem Beruf arbeiten, sollte mann Java nehmen, Java programmierer werden stärker gesucht  *



Aber C# ist doch zu 99% Java . Dann kann man sich ja auch schnell in Java reinarbeiten, oder?


----------



## Christian Fein (8. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ClinIC _
> *Aber C# ist doch zu 99% Java . Dann kann man sich ja auch schnell in Java reinarbeiten, oder? *



In die Sprache schon, aber die Sprache macht nur einen kleinen Teil des 
Programmierens aus. 
J2EE z.b ist nicht vergleichbar mit ASP.net, es geht noch ein paar Schritte weiter.


----------



## Norbert Eder (8. April 2004)

Christian, DAS war jetzt ein subjektive Aussage und hängt vermutlich davon ab, dass Dein Umfeld auf Java setzt.

Ich habe hier genau das umgekehrte Szenario. Zum Beispiel eine Technische Universität, die auf das .NET-Framework setzt, ein Medienkonzern der auf das .NET-Framework setzt usw. Nirgends auch nur der Versuch etwas mit Java zu machen.

Ja, Java hat derzeit die Nase etwas weiter vorn, das wird sich aber bald ändern. Auf 99% der Computer rennt *TATAAA* Windows. Und bei den Server-Systemen werdens wieder zulegen (zumindest siehts mal so aus). Vor allem bei den KMUs hast Du fast nur Windows-Server im Einsatz - was soll man dort mit JAVA? Es ist schön wenn man Java kann, aber deswegen sind die Berufsaussichten nicht besser.

Nitro


----------



## Norbert Eder (8. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ClinIC _
> *Aber C# ist doch zu 99% Java . Dann kann man sich ja auch schnell in Java reinarbeiten, oder? *



Rein auf die Programmiersprache bezogen:
C# entspricht etwa zu 60% Java - der Lernaufwand beim Umstieg oder bei der Wissenserweiterung sollte also nicht gravierend sein.

Was natürlich dazu kommt, Christian hats schon erwähnt, sind zusätzliche Tools, Bibliotheken etc. Und hier hast den wesentlich höheren Aufwand beim Umstieg. Die Programmiersprache an sich ist nicht das Problem.

Nitro


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. April 2004)

> Original geschrieben von nitronic
> *Vor allem bei den KMUs hast Du fast nur Windows-Server im Einsatz - was soll man dort mit JAVA?*



Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, läuft Java auch auf Windows Maschinen


----------



## Christian Fein (8. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *Christian, DAS war jetzt ein subjektive Aussage und hängt vermutlich davon ab, dass Dein Umfeld auf Java setzt.
> 
> Ich habe hier genau das umgekehrte Szenario. Zum Beispiel eine Technische Universität, die auf das .NET-Framework setzt, ein Medienkonzern der auf das .NET-Framework setzt usw. Nirgends auch nur der Versuch etwas mit Java zu machen.
> ...



http://www.jobs.de 
Suche nach Java  164 Stellen

Suche nach .net 10 Stellen

http://www.stepstone.de/it/
Suche nach Java 100 Stellen

suche nach .net
27 Stellen

usw das zieht sich durch die ganze Softwarebranche durch. Das ist Fakt an dem sogar die MS Marketingabteilung nichts drehen kann.

Java programmierer sind auf dem Markt gesucht.

Zudem ist das wirklich so, es gibt in .net noch nicht so ausgereifte Enterprise Techniken wie in J2EE das hängt zusammen mit der starken Inbolvierung von SAP und Konsorten die komplett auf Java bauen.
Welche grosse IT Firma setzt auf .net ausser Microsoft?

Keine solchen Namen wie IBM, Oracle, Sun Microsystems, Hewlett Packard,  Palm, Cisco Systems, Ericsson Inc., Sony Interantional, Nokia, Siemens AG, Apple, BEA Systems, SAP, PeopleSoft

Macromedia setzt mit dem neuen Flash voll und ganz auf Java, und Flex ist J2EE basierend usw

Das sind jetzt z.b nur die Namen der Firmen die direkt im Java Community Process sind.  Partner die Aktiv J2EE Schnittstellen in ihren Produkten anbieten sind noch um einiges Zahlreicher. Da währen zudem noch die unterstützer, sämmtliche grossen Namen die auf J2EE bauen. 
Dann die Kundenseiten die auf .net laufen sind noch mit der Lupe zu finden. BMW baut auf J2EE, Ebay baut auf J2EE, und und und 

Sieh es endlich ein .net spielt noch nicht die grosse Rolle in der Industrie, es ist ja noch recht neu und hat noch ein bischen Zeit sich zu entwickeln, aber in diesem Augenblick wird sich immernoch zu 90 % für J2EE basierende Lösungen entschieden.


----------



## Norbert Eder (8. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Matthias Reitinger _
> *Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, läuft Java auch auf Windows Maschinen  *



Ja, dafür muss ich zusätzlich Software installieren .. Juhu.


----------



## Christian Fein (8. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *Ja, dafür muss ich zusätzlich Software installieren .. Juhu. *



Wa wenn ich ein in Java programmiertes Programm ausliefer, dann wird die JRE 
mit dazu gepackt, und ausserdem wird Microsoft ab September eine aktuelle 
JRE von Sun Microsystems mit ausliefern.

Und ab sofort bis dies unter Dach und Fach ist die veraltete MS VM (iehgitt) wieder
mit ausliefern.

Momentan haben immer noch mehr Leute eine VM installiert als das .net Framework.


Zudem laufen Java Programme auch auf Win95 / 98 was immer noch benutzt wird, das 
.net Framework jedoch nicht.

Zudem stützt du deine Polemik auf Unkenntnis was dir nicht zum Vorteil ist. 
Ich könnte dir ja Unterricht darin geben, aber ich befürchte du kannst dir meinen
Stundensatz nicht leisten


----------



## Norbert Eder (8. April 2004)

Christian:
Ja, es mögen vielleicht  nicht so tolle Firmen dabei sein, und wieviele Entwickler haben diese Firmen im Vergleich zu allen anderen Softwarefirmen beschäftigt? Einen Bruchteil!

Nach welchen Kriterien hast denn gesucht?

Bei jobs.de hast du Consultants, Projektleiter etc. dabei und davon programmieren die wenigsten. Die meisten davon können Java grad mal schreiben.

Was Du übrigens auch vergisst: such mal nach C++, da kommen dann schon wieder ein paar Stellen mehr raus und die werden alle in den nächsten 1-3 Jahren auf C# umsteigen und ein Umstieg auf Java ist schwerst unwahrscheinlich. Dann siehts am Arbeitsmarkt auch ganz  anders aus.

Mir persönlich ises egal, ich kann Java *g* - ich versteh nur nicht, warum ich eine Software für Windows in Java machen sollte. 

- Zusätzliche Software installieren (JDK/SDK/etc.) 
- Java IST unter Windows langsamer
- Zugriff auf Windows-Funktionen (Win32 etc.) unter .NET einfacher
- etc.

Und das sehen viele Firmen auch so.

Des weiteren werden vor allem bei kleinen Firmen viele Jobs im Bekanntenkreis bzw. über Bekannte vergeben. Gleich bei mir um die Ecke sitzt eine Firma die hat mal so ca. 500 .NET-Entwickler und in etwa 2 Java-Programmierer.

Nitro


----------



## Christian Fein (8. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *
> Was Du übrigens auch vergisst: such mal nach C++, da kommen dann schon wieder ein paar Stellen mehr raus und die werden alle in den nächsten 1-3 Jahren auf C# umsteigen und ein Umstieg auf Java ist schwerst unwahrscheinlich. Dann siehts am Arbeitsmarkt auch ganz  anders aus.
> *



LoL, die werden auf C# umsteigen. Vergiss es. Die bleiben bei C++, diejenigen die C++ programmieren, haben kein Interresse auf eine langsamere Umgebung wie C# zu wechseln. 
Alle C++ Programmierer die in den Bereich Netzwerkprogrammierung und Enterprise Programmierung beschäftigt waren sind schon vor 10 Jahren zu Java gewechselt. Diejenigen die jetzt noch mit C++ programmieren werden dies auch weiter tun. Und nein nicht mit managed extensions, frag mal in der C++ Gruppe im Usenet nach was die davon halten *die vierteilen dich*



> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *
> Mir persönlich ises egal, ich kann Java *g* - ich versteh nur nicht, warum ich eine Software für Windows in Java machen sollte.
> 
> ...



Das ist absolut falsch. Java ist dank hotspot noch ein Tick schneller als .net.
Der JIT den .net einsetzt wurde in Java 1.3 eingesetzt und gegen die performantere
Hotspot technologie in 1.4 gewechselt. 
Benchmark von ct (mal kein Sun oder MS bezahlter Benchmark) zeigt auf das Java
noch ein gutes Stück auf Windows schneller als .net ist.

2. habe ich schonmal gesagt,  auf mehr Computern ist Java SDK schon vorhanden als 
.net Framework. Und zudem liefert MS auch in Zukunft eine aktuelle VM von Sun mit aus.



> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *
> - Zugriff auf Windows-Funktionen (Win32 etc.) unter .NET einfacher
> - etc.
> *



Was unter anderem dafür zuständig ist das .NET schon jetzt nach nur so kurzer Zeit 
für mehrere Viren anfällig ist. 
Java gilt immer noch als die sicherste Plattform.




> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *
> Und das sehen viele Firmen auch so.
> *



Die meisten Entwickler sehen das aber etwas anders.




> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *
> Des weiteren werden vor allem bei kleinen Firmen viele Jobs im Bekanntenkreis bzw. über Bekannte vergeben. Gleich bei mir um die Ecke sitzt eine Firma die hat mal so ca. 500 .NET-Entwickler und in etwa 2 Java-Programmierer.
> 
> Nitro *



Du willst ja wohl nicht jetzt mit deiner Firma um die Ecke ankommen, wenn weltweit die 2. meistgenutzte Sprache (hinter C/C++) Java ist, mit Abstand!
Dann nenn mir doch mal die Firma mit 500 .net Entwickler, weil sorry aber ich glaub dir kein Wort 

Auf der MS Deutschland Seite werden nähmlich als Referenzkunden nur diese 3 nichtsagenden genannt:
MCS MICRONIC Computer Systeme GmbH
Schimmelpfennig + Becke GbR
Kassenärztliche Vereinigung Bremen

Da reicht alleinig ein Vergleich mit den IBM Websphere Referenzen:
http://www-306.ibm.com/software/success/cssdb.nsf/CS/LEOD-5HRUYU?OpenDocument&Site=wssoftware


----------



## Alexander Schuc (8. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Zudem laufen Java Programme auch auf Win95 / 98 was immer noch benutzt wird, das
> .net Framework jedoch nicht. *



 
Microsoft .NET Framework Version 1.1 Redistributable Package



> Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows 98, Windows ME, Windows NT, Windows XP



Zumindest Windows 98 wird noch als unterstüzt angegeben. Das SDK jedoch läuft nur auf > Windows 2000.


----------



## Norbert Eder (8. April 2004)

Ich nenn dir die Firma sicher nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum, aber ich kanns dir auf Wunsch in ner PN schicken (Das Unternehmen ist eh nur Premium oder Gold Parnter)

Ad Entwickler sehen das anders:
Wenn die Firmenpolitik .NET vorsieht, dann können die Entwickler wollen, was sie wollen. Und da sind durchaus große Firmen dabei.

Aber warten wir mal auf Whidbey dann redma weiter


----------



## Christian Fein (12. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *Ich nenn dir die Firma sicher nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum, aber ich kanns dir auf Wunsch in ner PN schicken (Das Unternehmen ist eh nur Premium oder Gold Parnter)
> 
> Ad Entwickler sehen das anders:
> ...



naja kommt darauf an wie mann grosse Firmen definiert. Die Firmenpolitik geht meistens richtung technologien die sich als zuverlässig erwiesen haben.

Dafür ist .net noch zu jung


----------



## Puschie (23. August 2008)

Was wird das,dass ihr macht. Aus einer simplen Frage gleich sowas? Wen man eine Frage stellt und die nicht beantwortet bekommt bzw nur kurz und dann über was anderes geredet wird was nur zwischen 2 Personen gemacht wird ist das für euch ok? Ich finde ihrt solt euch auf die Frage konzentrieren und nicht dieses Thema noch weiter ausweiten. Ich überlege mir auch ob ich C++/C# mache oder Java und da ich neu bin verstehe ich kein Wort. Ich kenne viele Softwares davon aber bei mir ist es so Java wird automatisch aktualisiert und so kann ich es nutzen und .NET auch also geht beides und das ist gut so. Außerdem wisst ihr nicht was er programmieren will?(kann sein das ich was überlesen haben) Wen er nomale programme für Windows schreiben will ist Java wohl etwas schlecht oder ? Ich kenne nur Online Programme in Java aber keine richtige Software bzw in welcher Sprache ist den .NET und die Java Software für Windows geschreiben?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (23. August 2008)

Hi,



Puschie hat gesagt.:


> [...]kann sein das ich was überlesen habe[...]



Ja, das Datum des letzten Posts in diesem Thread.
Seither sind Unmengen an fischig riechendem Wasser die Weser raufgeflossen. 

LG


----------



## Alexander Schuc (23. August 2008)

Immer diese Leichenschänder.

Ich mach den Thread mal zu,.. es gibt ja sowieso einige zu diesem Thema, und wenns einen User mal wieder überkommt macht er sowieso wieder einen neuen Thread auf. ^^

Für alle die diesen Thread vorfinden: Lest ihn aufmerksam, und lernt von ihm.


----------

